# Lyft shutting dowm in Kansas City



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

Got an Email yesterday saying Lyft is shutting their operations in Kansas City Friday at noon. G how about letting us beat the Giants before getting mad and leaving town.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Were there any warning signs?


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, It was going through the legal system and a Federal judge gave us till December to operate. But I think Lyft is re-thinking their game plan and maybe come back later with a better plan. The funny thing is Kansas City is fine with Uber operating here. I guess it's all about how you approach things when entering a city to do business.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah. How long ago did Lyft pull out of St. Louis?
I'm just glad that it was more regulatory than business related, but many of the cities in FL are having major regulatory issues.


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

If they were to put it to a vote rideshare would clearly win. But when it comes to the city it's all about money.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah. I had no clue how much taxis were in bed with local politics until I started Lyfting.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I gave a ride to a Lyft consultant in Dallas a few days ago. He said that Lyft is re-branding. Hope that his presence doesn't mean that Lyft is leaving Texas. Lyft has really been paying the bills lately.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Sometimes that means pink is out or a secret for-sale appeared


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

But has UBER remained? Theyll be able to raise rates for its drivers to realistic levels.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I gave a ride to a Lyft consultant in Dallas a few days ago. He said that Lyft is re-branding. Hope that his presence doesn't mean that Lyft is leaving Texas. Lyft has really been paying the bills lately.


Ahah...that explains the phone call we received yesterday. She was asking about our fleet, she knew we were a commercial provider. Our first guess was they were going for a "LyftBlack" concept.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I gave a ride to a Lyft consultant in Dallas a few days ago. He said that Lyft is re-branding. Hope that his presence doesn't mean that Lyft is leaving Texas. Lyft has really been paying the bills lately.


Maybe Microsoft is going to invest!! Lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Had not followed much Lyft news...
Now I know why they called us

http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/8/5694720/lyft-goes-after-ubers-black-cars-with-new-high-end-rides


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Had not followed much Lyft news...
> Now I know why they called us
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/8/5694720/lyft-goes-after-ubers-black-cars-with-new-high-end-rides


http://sfist.com/2014/09/22/lyft_kills_their_lyft_plus_program.php#.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> Yeah. I had no clue how much taxis were in bed with local politics until I started Lyfting.


That's a big part of the ride-share (*cough) leverage...our industry has buried itself alive with insane regulations. It will be our undoing. Hopefully, the "undoing" and easing up of all the hands in OUR pockets too.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://sfist.com/2014/09/22/lyft_kills_their_lyft_plus_program.php#.


Hmmm...They are up to something. They were specifically interested in the luxury fleet. Maybe this go around they are going for the uberblack model (licensed/permitted/insured)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://sfist.com/2014/09/22/lyft_kills_their_lyft_plus_program.php#.


Funny&#8230; You know, in my real world, (my day job in IT) it is common knowledge that the most technologically competent developers are rarely ideal for customer facing roles. That is why the role of business analysts grew tenfold, you had to put people in a position who could understand the nature of a business, and define/create/adapt requirements according to the facts on the ground. It seems like these two major TNC companies don't get that, or at least they do not apply it well


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Prentiss said:


> Yes, It was going through the legal system and a Federal judge gave us till December to operate. But I think Lyft is re-thinking their game plan and maybe come back later with a better plan. The funny thing is Kansas City is fine with Uber operating here. I guess it's all about how you approach things when entering a city to do business.


I'm sure Travis lined the pockets of those Judges


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> But has UBER remained? Theyll be able to raise rates for its drivers to realistic levels.


Or comissions


----------

